#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-11
 * genii-around sips
<dscassel> Morning, genii-around
<dscassel> Er, afternoon, I suppose.
<genii-around> Heh, yes :)
<dscassel> Monday, at any rate.
<dscassel> :P
<dscassel> If anyone's interested, it's App Development Week in #ubuntu-classroom.
<genii-around> I've been tinkering with the surveillance cams all morning, getting a bunch of crosstalk someplace :( Monday, Monday
<dscassel> They're talking about GObjects or something at the moment.
<dscassel> Are they wired or wireless?
<genii-around> dscassel: Wired. But i converted them all from co-ax to be powered and send their signal over network cable instead. Probably the runs I have are too long or so
<bregma> so you guys missed my most excellent talk on utouch?
 * genii-around hands bregma an apology-coffee
<dscassel> I caught bits of the uTouch talk, but I'm supposed to be working...
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-12
 * genii-around makes a fresh pot of strong Tuesday Morning Coffee
<dscassel> Meeting in 3 minutes!
<staticsafe> :O
<dscassel> (I know people are probably too excited about leaders debates...)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-13
<cyphermox> o/
<dscassel> Hi staticsafe, cyphermox
<staticsafe> hey dscassel
<cyphermox> hey dscassel
<dscassel> Agenda (such as it is): http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/63/detail/
<genii-around> For anyone who saw my comment in #ubuntu-offtopic you may find this amusing: http://i52.tinypic.com/sopcah.png
<staticsafe> genii-around: lol
<genii-around> :)
<dscassel> Mass call! [thor] ayecee bregma FiReSTaRT IdleOne james_w Kamondelious kenjy KombuchaKip Kulag lborda mikkidog ryanakca sipherdee willwh zul
<dscassel> Meeting time. :)
<dscassel> Topic #1: Introductions.  Feel free to say hello.
<kenjy> whats up
<kenjy> okay
<kenjy> hello n.n
<txwikinger> hello9
<dscassel> I'm Darcy, and I'm chairing this meeting.
<dscassel> Hi, kenjy :)
<cyphermox> hey, I'm Matt, spy from ubuntu-qc ;)
<genii-around> Mike here, in Toronto
<dscassel> cyphermox: The more the merrier. :)
<cyphermox> indeed!
 * dscassel passes genii-around a coffee.
<genii-around> dscassel: Thanks muchly!
<genii-around> Work, back in a few minutes
<dscassel> All right. #2 Release party!
 * genii-around sips his coffee
<dscassel> So we're having one in Kitchener, on the 30th.
<staticsafe> and one in Toronto on the 30th as well. :)
<genii-around> staticsafe: Yes, that one I'm hosting
<BobJonkman> That's too bad, if they're on the same day then I can't go to both
<cyphermox> we'll be having one in Montreal, I think it's the 21st
<dscassel> BobJonkman: On the other hand, if they're on the same day, we can have a big, trans-canada LAN party. :D
<staticsafe> cyphermox: oo isn't that a bit early?
<cyphermox> it is
<genii-around> dscassel: Oooooo interesting. Like AccessGrid or so?
<cyphermox> but we're trying to accomodate other people ;)
<cyphermox> basically, one long-term member from Gaspesie will be around that week, so we hoped he could participate... plus this means now we could theoretically visit from montreal to toronto or ottawa if there's something there :)
<dscassel> genii-around: Not familiar with AccessGrid.  But OpenArena and Teeworlds are awesome.
<genii-around> OK
<dscassel> cyphermox: I haven't heard anything from Ottawa lately.
<genii-around> dscassel: How does that get coordinated?
<dscassel> I should poke those guys.
<dscassel> genii-around: A friend of mine is putting a server together.
<cyphermox> dscassel, just bringing it up in case
<dscassel> I was hoping I'd have details for the meeting, but I think I'm going to have to send a message to the mailing list.
<dscassel> I have a poster for Kitchener I need to get up: http://ubuntuone.com/p/lzI/
<dscassel> The source file is here: http://ubuntuone.com/p/lzJ/ (open in Inkscape)
<dscassel> If you want to modify it for Toronto or Montreal. :)
<dscassel> I'll have a lightscribe template for CDs soon too.  Hopefully this weekend.
<cyphermox> oh, sweet, tha\
<cyphermox> *thanks
<genii-around> Nice :)
<genii-around> I sent out emails to the listings page here for Now Magazine. Also the local LUG and Toronto FreeNet are helping to push the cause.
<bregma> anyone know if there's a release party planned in Ottawa
<dscassel> genii-around: Good idea. I'm a bit lax on getting event notices out to mainstream places.
<dscassel> bregma: Don't think so. You should hold one. :)
<dscassel> You just need a place to meet up with people.
<bregma> I live isolated in the back woods :)
<dscassel> bregma: There was a 10.10 release party, but the guy who organized it isn't on Ubuntu anymore.
<ZykoticK9> dscassel, ;)
<dscassel> Oh, hi, ZykoticK9 . :)
<dscassel> ZykoticK9: <- the guy who organized it. :)
<ZykoticK9> dscassel, i love the "free as in freedom cake" sounds delicious ;)
<dscassel> Thanks. :D
<dscassel> So, ZykoticK9, what's up with Ottawa?  Is anyone else around who might take up th torch?
<ZykoticK9> dscassel, not that i'm aware of - i was kinda hoping someone would, but I guess no takers so far :(
<genii-around> oclug maybe?
<genii-around> They advertise up to $500 for events promoting Linux :)
<ZykoticK9> genii-around, several of the oclug board was at the last release party - but haven't heard any whispers about holding on for this release...
<genii-around> Ah, OK
<ZykoticK9> s/on/one
<bregma> weird... can you ping them to ask about it?
<dscassel> I can ask...
<dscassel> I've been meaning to get ahold of CLUG (Calgary) as well...
<dscassel> Just to say hi and what we're about.
<dscassel> I'm going to be in Ottawa this summer sometime, hopefully (My sister lives there).
<ZykoticK9> bregma, honestly, if you're interested in having a release party in Ottawa, but best advice would be to try an organize one yourself - it's not hard, just pic a location and send an email to the ubuntu-ca and OCLUG mailing lists and I'm sure people (probably myself included) would show up.
<ZykoticK9> s/but/my
 * genii-around hands Jeruvy a coffee
<Jeruvy> genii-around :thanks :)
<genii-around> np
<genii-around> Jeruvy: We are just discussing Canadian release parties for Natty
 * Jeruvy waves
<Jeruvy> please continue.
<genii-around> Jeruvy: Are you by any chance up around Ottawa way?
<Jeruvy> Calgary
<Jeruvy> 4500km away ;)
<Jeruvy> or so
<dscassel> Jeruvy: Do you have any contact with CLUG?
<genii-around> dscassel: ^
<Jeruvy> dscassel: Not recently.   I think I know where they meet still.
<dscassel> Jeruvy: Interested in running a release party? Or even just an Ubuntu Hour? :)
<dscassel> I know there are Ubuntu people in Calgary, but they don't seem to get together much. :)
<dscassel> (Unless there's stuff going on I don't know about, which isn't unlikely)
<Jeruvy> I know nothing of the process, but  I could look into it.
<dscassel> Jeruvy: It's easy.  You can just do a little informal meetup at a restaurant/cafe/pub/etc.
<dscassel> The only tricky part is getting the word out.  And that's not so bad if there's an active LUG with a mailing list in town.
<ZykoticK9> Jeruvy,  honestly, if you're interested in having a Ubuntu Hour in Calgary, my best advice would be to try an organize one yourself - it's not hard, just pic a location and send an email to the ubuntu-ca and CLUG mailing lists and I'm sure people (probably not myself) would show up.
<dscassel> :)
<BobJonkman> Anyone from Hamilton?
<genii-around> Jeruvy: Sort-of apologies for dragging you in to being volunteered ;)
<Jeruvy> :)
<dscassel> I just want ubuntu-ca to be more than Ontario. ^_^;
<genii-around> I'm really surprised there's no Vancouver Ubuntu stuff that I can tell
<dscassel> genii-around: Ubuntu Vancouver uses a (closed) meetup.com group.
<dscassel> So there's no way to know what they're up to.
<genii-around> Ah, OK
<Jeruvy> well send me details in a email.  I'll see when clug is meeting (usually the 2 or 3 wed. I think)
<dscassel> Jeruvy: Cool.
<Jeruvy> I can follow up that way.
<Jeruvy> jeruvy@gmail.com
<dscassel> Thankx. :)
<BobJonkman> Jeruvy: Join the mailing list too: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca
<genii-around> dscassel: If I send a money order for $50 should that be enough to send some buttons or so on down?
<Jeruvy> BobJonkman: will do thanks.
<dscassel> genii-around: That's way too much.  But yeah, I'll be making buttons tonight if I can find the stuff.
<genii-around> Cool
<BobJonkman> Yay!  I still have lots of room on my hat
<genii-around> One of the units in this building i look after has a kitchen, we will have access to it that day. So the cupcakes will be *very* fresh. Also the coffee of which everyone knows I drink too much of :)
<genii-around> dscassel: What kind of connection is tolerable for the LAN party?
<dscassel> genii-around: I think it depends on the game.  But I'm not sure.  We have a decent commercial DSL connection here.
<genii-around> ( the place has a Sympatico connection but I can also pull in a wire from here for a Rogers commercial hookup )
<dscassel> That would probably work better. :)
 * genii-around makes a note to run cables this week
<dscassel> We're going to have people doing updates as well.
<dscassel> But we're setting up an apt proxy thing to help with bandwidth.
<genii-around> I have an old P3 I was going to hook up like last time to grab just the diffs for the iso. Hadn't thought about an apt-proxy but might also do that
<Jeruvy> I thought you'd just download everything and then share it or burn it?
<txwikinger> genii-around: don't if you do not want to get sued by Sony ;)
<dscassel> I think we're using approx, not apt-proxy.  Not sure what the difference is, tecnically.
<genii-around> Oh, if anyone has interesting cupcake recipes feel free to email me at geniibuntu@gmail.com
<BobJonkman> Post them to the list!
<genii-around> txwikinger: Pentium3 not PS3 :) But i understand
<Jeruvy> thats what I thought was said.
<dscassel> Well, it's 8. I'm going to wrap up unless anyone else has anything...
<dscassel> Thanks, everybody. :)
<dscassel> I'll send out a few emails and post LAN party details.
<BobJonkman> Quiet night
<Jeruvy> good to meet you all :)
<bregma> everyone was hiding in case they were asked to organize something
<genii-around> bregma: Probably :)
<dscassel> Good to meet you too, Jeruvy :)
<genii-around> I need to head home from work. Have fun!
<genii-around> Bleh. http://www.ubuntutoronto.org/ seems to be about ergonomic chairs.
<dscassel> The look like nice chairs...
<genii-around> Heh
<dscassel> Personally, I don't really want to maintain a separate website for ubuntu waterloo.
<dscassel> And we can use all the help we can get on ubuntu-ca.org. :)
<dscassel> (If we can get openid working again...)
<genii-around> I don't know much about openid :(
<dscassel> No worries.  I'm sure txwikinger will sort it out.
<dscassel> Or we'll switch authentication. :)
<txwikinger> what do I sort out again?
<dscassel> OpenID.
<txwikinger> Ah yes
<txwikinger> Well.. I can always enable local accounts
<dscassel> Yeah...
<dscassel> Sounding preferable at this point.
<txwikinger> ok.. I can do that
<txwikinger> Well.. actually you can do both atm
<txwikinger> dscassel: What was the problem again?
<dscassel> With what? Local accounts?
<dscassel> I think the main problem is users that already exist as OpenID users.
<txwikinger> Well.. you can login either with local account or with openid when it works
<txwikinger> your choice
<txwikinger> ah ok.. I can delete their openid
 * genii-around sips
 * genii-around sips
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-14
<genii-around> No one has sent me any cupcake recipes!
 * genii-around slurps
 * genii-around smurches
<dscassel> Sadly, I don't have any cupcake recipes. :(
<Jeruvy> evenin'
<dscassel> Evening, Jeruvy
<Jeruvy> Hows things dscassel?
<dscassel> Pretty good.  You just reminded me I need to send you and email. :
<dscassel> :)
<Jeruvy> I just returned from the pub after day one of Stanley Cup Playoffs.
<Jeruvy> I'm confident Vancouver will pummel Chicago
<dscassel> I'll take your word for it. :)
<Jeruvy> The game was still going when I left so I'm fortelling.
<Jeruvy> Van2-Chi0
<xskydevilx> How can I make an .ISO image of a DVD disc in Maverick?
 * genii-around sips
<genii-around> Montreal vs Boston tonight :)
<IdleOne> Does montreal have a chance?
<IdleOne> s/m/M/
<IdleOne> I don't follow hockey
<genii-around> I'd like to think they do. Just them and Vancouver now left as the Canadian teams
<IdleOne> hypatia: Can you please get the folks at hacklab to work on making me a USB coffee maker. PLEASE!!!!!!
<IdleOne> not warmer but a machine that makes coffee
 * IdleOne is so lazy 
<IdleOne> I don't even want to get up to get more coffee
 * genii-around thinks about RFC 2324
<KombuchaKip> Ubuntu Vancouver LoCo at our local farmer's market. https://frenchfortunecookie.wordpress.com/2010/09/23/learn-grow-share-ubuntu/
<dscassel> That's awesome, KombuchaKip. Are you planning on doing it again this year?
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: I hope so. I am pretty tied up with the game, but Randall takes care of most of these things. We will be presenting to Earthsave soon though, which is a vegetarian / vegan society.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-15
<Jeruvy> evening.
<dscassel> Any thoughts on this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722827
<genii-around> dscassel: Reply looks good. The Ubuntu Hour is a good start I think
<dscassel> Yeah, definitely.
<genii-around> Gotta go order lunch next door, back in a few
 * genii-around polishes off the last of his lunch and sighs contentedly
<Jeruvy> Calgary, Alberta: Overcast and -2°C | Heat Index: NA°C | Winds From the North at 12 MPH | Windchill: -8°C | Pressure: 30.12in/1020mb | Humidity: 80% | Dew: -5°C | Visiblity: 8.0km
<Jeruvy> Anyone didn't get enough winter come to Calgary this weekend.  :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-16
<dscassel> Thanks, Jeruvy, but I think I'll pass.
<hypatia> quiet in here
<genii-around> Yup
<sor4you> hello
<sor4you> anyone free?
<KombuchaKip> Hey folks. For those interested in Avaneya, we have a channel #avaneya now.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-17
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-10
<bjonkman> ?
<dscassel> Decisions, decisions.
<dscassel> bjonkman: Would you be interested in giving me a lift to the Toronto release party?
<dscassel> My other option is going to watpy and handing out CDs to promote the Kwartzlab party... :D
<cpbell> So many release parties, so little time.  ;-)
<BobJonkman> Always remember, never forget: IRC chat tonight in three hours!
<BobJonkman> IRL at Kwartzlab in Kitchener, if I'm not mistaken.
<DarwinSurvivor> anyone know the subject of the chat? or is it another ubuntu-canada general meeting?
<BobJonkman> Are we here yet?
<BobJonkman> DarwinSurvivor: It's a general meeting; agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-04-10
<BobJonkman> Here we go...
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-11
<BobJonkman> You here to get the ball rolling, dscassel?
<BobJonkman> Roll call! kavurt johanbr 36DAA3TGU DarwinSurvivor FiReSTaRT pangolin azend mars khoover bilal KombuchaKip bregma cpbell Jeruvy lubotu1 egerlach dscassel mimcpher cyphermox zul Kulag jlamothe willwh sipherdee james_w  jaguar- txwikinger
<BobJonkman> agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-04-10
<BobJonkman> 19:55
<BobJonkman> By way of introduction, I'm Bob Jonkman, your temporary fill-in host for this evening's meeting
<BobJonkman> I'm an Ubuntu enthusiast in Elmira, just north of Waterloo, ON
<mimcpher> I'm mimcpher, and I run an Ubuntu mirror located in Waterloo, ON
<BobJonkman> Hi there, mimcpher!
<BobJonkman> Did you get your Ubuntu CDs replenished?
<mimcpher> yeah, dscassel dropped off a stack
<BobJonkman> Should be some fresh ones coming out in a few weeks
<BobJonkman> Have I ever met you (mimcpher) at an Ubuntu Hour ?
<mimcpher> Since I've never been to one, i'd assume No.
<BobJonkman> :)
<Lipeolive> Hi to all.
<BobJonkman> There's two coming up in KW in short order: Last Friday's one was postponed for Good Friday, now being held on Friday the 13th.
<BobJonkman> Hi Lipeolive: Glad you could make it
<BobJonkman> Kitchener Ubuntu Hour: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1610/detail/
<BobJonkman> Followed hot-on-the-heels by Waterloo's Ubuntu Hour, next week Wednesday: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1622/detail/
<BobJonkman> There's another couple of Ubuntu Hours in Quebec listed on the Google calendar
<mimcpher> Hmm, I might be able to hit the Wednesday one.
<BobJonkman> Walking distance to UofW
<BobJonkman> I'm curious if the two Ubuntu Hours on the calendar are still being held.  Can anyone from Quebec verify?
<BobJonkman> It'd be great to have a few more Ubuntu Hours across the country.
<BobJonkman> All it takes is for someone to say "I'm having an Ubuntu Hour", then go hang out somewhere at a coffee shop, lunch counter or bar for an hour or so.
<BobJonkman> If you promise to send him pictures, then dscassel will send you some original Ubuntu CDs to hand out.
<mimcpher> Does anyone KW around have an Ubuntu banner or something?
<BobJonkman> txwikinger has a banner
<bilal> So, is the KW chapter officially the most active chapter of Ubuntu Canada? :)
<BobJonkman> We got it for the GNU/Linuxfest in 2010, or maybe 2009
<BobJonkman> It doesn't see much use
<charm> Bob we should borrow it for SoftwareFreedomDay....
<BobJonkman> Hi bilal!  There's a pretty active chapter in Vancouver.
<BobJonkman> Nice to see you, charm1
<chaslinux> oops old nick
<BobJonkman> And nice to see you too, chaslinux
 * BobJonkman will do anything to boost meeting attendance
<BobJonkman> bilal: The Vancouver chapter has their own LoCo
<chaslinux> We just need to plan more in advance and find some activities to make it more fun.
<BobJonkman> As does Quebec
<chaslinux> Maybe a computer smash... sledgehammer... but we might need to look into liability, etc...
<BobJonkman> chaslinux: making Software Freedom Day more fun, you mean
<bilal> BobJonkman: Yeah, I know that, and rrnwexec heads it I guess
<BobJonkman> A computer smash does sound like fun.
<BobJonkman> Can't get more free from computers than that
<chaslinux> Printer smash maybe... we have a lot more printers and they're worth a whole lot less...
<BobJonkman> chaslinux hosts this Friday's Ubuntu Hour, BTW...
<BobJonkman> Speaking of fun...
<BobJonkman> There be parties!
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Release Parties!
<chaslinux> Yes, Friday the 13th... remind me tomorrow I should make a poster or something....
<BobJonkman> The next Ubuntu Release is coming out on 26 April, and I hear genii-around is planning a party in Toronto that night
<BobJonkman> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1659/detail/
<BobJonkman> There was talk on the mailing list about another Toronto party, organized by Sammy Lao of FreeGeekToronto
<BobJonkman> But this might be the same one.
<BobJonkman> I'm planning on travelling to Toronto for that, leaving from Kitchener around 6:00pm.  I'll have room in my car for two passengers, if anyone is interested.
<chaslinux> What day of the week is that Bob?
<mimcpher> I might want to attend.
<BobJonkman> I think dscassel called dibs around 10:00am for one spot
<chaslinux> hmmmn... so no party here??
<BobJonkman> The Toronto party is on Thursday the 26th.
<BobJonkman> There's a Kitchener party at Kwartzlab (the local hackerspace) on Saturday the 28th
<BobJonkman> Starts at 2:00pm, doesn't end until dscassel throws me out
<BobJonkman> Ubuntu Release Parties are only slightly more involved than Ubuntu Hours.
<BobJonkman> You simply declare you're having one, find a venue, and invite hundreds of your best friends and strangers :-)
<BobJonkman> Kwartzlab goes all out, with cake and devilled eggs and pizza, but it can be as simple as a couple of buddies sharing a single cup of coffee and asking "So what's a Pangolin anyway?"
<BobJonkman> At Kwartzlab we'll have an installfest.  Being a hackerspace there's lots of tech support
<pangolin> Well, I'm a father of two and separated. I like Ubuntu and pasta. Pizza is top 5.
<pangolin> :)
 * BobJonkman no longer wonders what a Pangolin might be...
<BobJonkman> Hi pangolin!
<pangolin> Glad i could clear that up
<pangolin> hello BobJonkman and everybody!
<bregma> I'll ask the usual question: are people running 12.04 yet?
<mimcpher> I've got two systems running 12.04 so far.
<pangolin> I have for about a month or so
<mimcpher> upgrading the rest after exams.
<BobJonkman> I have an aborted install on a semi-broken laptop.  Doesn't count.
<BobJonkman> I'll be upgrading three servers to Ubuntu 12.04 Server Edition, probably the Sunday after the release party
<BobJonkman> If anyone else is planning a Release Party, or even if you have one at the last minute, let me know and I'll add it to the list at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<BobJonkman> It's a short list, right now
<BobJonkman> Having these events listed on the LoCo calendar is useful for ...
<BobJonkman> LoCo Renewal!
<BobJonkman> (which happens to be the next thing on the Agenda)
<BobJonkman> dscassel was saying that we need to have Team Reports to help us qualify for renewal.
<BobJonkman> The questions on the agenda are the ones I put there, so I don't know the answers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-04-10
<chaslinux> Bob we should really have some always on machine in the shop dedicated to events, etc... kinda like the twitter ticker in @kwartzlab...
<BobJonkman> That's a good idea.
<BobJonkman> Keep an eye on the RSS feeds, the calendar events, the idle chatter in this room...
<BobJonkman> :D
<BobJonkman> Some of the renewal questions I was asking are:
<BobJonkman> What is the deadline for renewal?
<BobJonkman> What is the actual renewal process?  Who has to push what paper?
<BobJonkman> And do we have a volunteer to do Team Reports?  dscassel is pretty full with Kwartzlab and other local stuff
<chaslinux> We could make it a part of the new guy's duties (Ade is his name)... he's on a Trios placement so we have him for a couple of months at least.
<BobJonkman> Yay!  We have a volunteer!
<BobJonkman> There's a guide to preparing Team Reports at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting/HowTo
<BobJonkman> Team Reports need to be done back to November 2011.  Most of the stuff can be taken from the LoCo calendar and old meeting minutes
<BobJonkman> I was going to have a look at those pages, but if we have a warm body at Computer Recycling that'd be great!
<BobJonkman> Finally, I was hoping txwikinger would be able to grant someone access to update http://ubuntu-ca.org
<chaslinux> Hmmn... perhaps, not sure if he'll be capable since he has 0 Linux experience.
<BobJonkman> The Team Reports are administratium.
<BobJonkman> A bit of Wiki skills required.  Learn those on the job.
<chaslinux> Yeah, good for his resume too....
<BobJonkman> No actual PC building or OS installation necessary for TeamReports.
<chaslinux> But that's the fun part... ;-)
<BobJonkman> Yeah, it's great resume material.  "Contributed to the Canadian Local Community Ubuntu Team - here's a link..."
<chaslinux> Well I need to stop looking at a screen... see you in the morning Bob.
<chaslinux> Night all...
<BobJonkman> So, if someone sees txwikinger...  It would be good to have http://ubuntu-ca.org updated with the current release party info
<BobJonkman> Good night chaslinux.
<BobJonkman> And that just about concludes the meeting hour.
<bilal> Thank you BobJonkman for chairing!
<BobJonkman> You're welcome1
<BobJonkman> !
<BobJonkman> Hope to see you at one of the local Ubuntu Hours
<BobJonkman> Or the Release Party for sure!
<bilal> Kinda unlikely since I'm really busy for most of the day, either on school work or Canonical work
<bilal> But yeah, would be great!
 * bilal might come to the release party
<BobJonkman> Yay!
<willwh> hi guys sorry am late
<willwh> :)
<willwh> I am also running 12.04
<willwh> on the laptop and some VMs at work
<BobJonkman> Hi willwh.  We've just wrapped up
<willwh> it PWNS my laptop battery compared to lubuntu 11.10
<willwh> my lappy is a little older but the power draw jump is quite considerable
<willwh> but I am running ubuntu 12.04 - so they are a bit different :)
<BobJonkman> You'll be able to catch up at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/11/%23ubuntu-ca.html as soon as the bot catches up
<willwh> 24/7 irssi ftw
<willwh> I never miss a beat
<BobJonkman> 12.04 is worse for power?
<willwh> and I drop parts and joins
<willwh> BobJonkman: well, this is a bit of a bad comparison
<BobJonkman> That's too bad.  My laptop isn't getting any younger
<willwh> Lubuntu 11.10 vs Ubuntu 12.04
<willwh> and it's an old 8 cell battery
<willwh> from a full charge lubuntu would get about 40mins
<willwh> under 12.04 I get 14
<willwh> lol
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 8 May 5:00pm PDT, 8:00pm EDT, 9:30pm NDT
<s-fox> Bonjour
<s-fox> Ou est starcraftman? :(
<s-fox> o/ johanbr
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-12
<s-fox> *yawns*
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-13
<s-fox> o.
<s-fox> o/
<genii-around> Hello all, anyone alive in here?
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<genii-around> dscassel_ , bjonkman , possibly others: I was forced to move the Toronto party from Thursday to Saturday. I just now changed the details on the loco page and sent off an email to the mailing list about it.
 * genii-around sips
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-09
 * genii-around slides BobJonkman a coffee
<BobJonkman> Yay, coffee!
<BobJonkman> Brewed my own press-pot today.  Awful
<genii-around> BobJonkman: I'm not sure about an Ubuntu hour but I could meet up with you for coffee if you like
<BobJonkman> I'll bring what leftover 12.10 disks I have; you can re-distribute as required.
<BobJonkman> I think dscassel still has a full box somewhere
<genii-around> OK... our release party will be the day-of this time ( 25th)
<BobJonkman> Ah, so is ours!
<BobJonkman> At the same time as the IRC meeting? What fun!
<genii-around> Hehe
<BobJonkman> We'll probably put the IRC meeting on the big screen at Kwartzlab, and leave it up for the rest of the party
<genii-around> Maybe I'll hook up a camera again this time... did you guys get a decent feed from that before?
<BobJonkman> Sorry, I didn't see it. I think your last URP was on an IRC meeting day too, so I would have been at Almadina restaurant for the following UbuntuHourWaterloo with less-than-adequate WiFi
<genii-around> Guess I'll hook it up and see how it goes. I wanted to try and get Ubuntu Touch working on something here to show people but so far we don't have any Nexus devices and the version for my phone is being stubborn
<BobJonkman> Kwartzlab has a UStream feed: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/kwartzlab
<BobJonkman> I've never been able to get that to work, tho.
<genii-around> Interesting
<BobJonkman> ...and I haven't seen Ubuntu Touch at all
<genii-around> BobJonkman: The stream is working for me, there's a guy and a girl sitting in there
<BobJonkman> I think UStream is Flash-dependent, but I keep my laptop Flash-free
<genii-around> Purist!   LOL
<BobJonkman> You wouldn't believe how quick my tin-foil hats wear out from constant use...
<genii-around> The camera feed from here would be from Zoneminder, the CCTV system we have for the building...I'll just tap an extra feed into it specially
<BobJonkman> Now that's the way, I like it, uh-huh, uh-huh.
<BobJonkman> For the youngsters: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/That%27s_the_Way_%28I_Like_It%29
<genii-around> The biggest problem as always for the releases is PR, trying to get people in. I've been circulating it locally a bit as i have time but next week is the big push
<BobJonkman> Let me put it on the LoCo calendar. Alio Lounge again?
<genii-around> Yup, same Bat-Time, same Bat-Channel ....
<BobJonkman> Great - makes it easy to cheap out by re-using last year's invitations...
<genii-around> ( 8pm onwards, free cupcakes and coffee(
<BobJonkman> I'll play around some with Zoneminder here.
<BobJonkman> I had it on a desktop, but there was always something wrong with the config.
<genii-around> In worst-case we could maybe use a Google Hangout
<BobJonkman> Maybe I can run a Zoneminder feed from my laptop and tunnel it to my server.
<BobJonkman> Google Hangouts!  We were just having that conversation on Identi.ca: http://identi.ca/conversation/99454354/replies
 * BobJonkman is trying to be Googlefree as well as Flashfree
 * genii-around arrives back from work and reads
<genii-around> There's always AccessGrid but it's a pain to set up
<genii-around> Although I think there's an existing AccessGrid town meeting server somewhere in Kitchener already
<BobJonkman> Hadn't heard of AccessGrid - reading http://www.accessgrid.org/software now
<DarwinSurvivor> BobJonkman: I believe the link to the .mp4 file is embedded in the source code, you may be able to load that up and stream the actual video content with VLC/mplayer/etc.
<DarwinSurvivor> ^ regarding ustream
<genii-around> DarwinSurvivor: With the ustream ?
<genii-around> Ah, answered the very next line :)
<BobJonkman> Hi genii-around: Created an URP event for you: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2353-toronto-raring-ringtail-release-party/
<genii-around> Sweet, thanks
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-10
<txwikinger> azend_: what did I do? :-)
<aprez> Hello hello and good evening
<txwikinger> Hello aprez
<aprez> how are you txwikinger
<txwikinger> I am fine aprez.. How are you?
<aprez> great
<aprez> good day today, got some new samples from africa
<aprez> so a good day indeed :D
<aprez> http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/7820/image4nqio8.jpg
<bregma> well, the logic seemed sound
<BobJonkman> But I'll bet it fits now...
<DarwinSurvivor> no camera, yet picture is included....?
<dscassel> bregma: I should be in the LoCo Council meeting tomorrow, but my day job may prevent me from doing much.
<dscassel> Thanks for taking this on. :)
<dscassel> And by "tomorrow" I mean "Tuesday."
<dscassel> Which is not actually tomorrow, but almost a week from now.
 * dscassel is tired. -_-;;
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-11
<philipballew> Greetings fellow Ubuntu users!
<IdleOne> dscassel: We can add to the re-approval application the the Code of Conduct was fully translated to en_CA. Still awaiting approval. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-codeofconduct
<IdleOne> s/the the/that the/
<IdleOne> I think I needed to change the spelling of one word only, but it is done!
<genii-around> Those suddenly loud advertisements blaring out of nowhere on the Kwartzlab UStream feed are..... really ******* annoying
<dscassel> IdleOne: Did anything actually need to be changed? :)
<IdleOne> one word
<IdleOne> !obfuscation genii-around
<lubotu1`> IdleOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> I know!
<IdleOne> I changed honor to honour
<IdleOne> and even that wasn't really needed because as Canadians we can tolerate a few little misspellings like that :)
<IdleOne> in any case it is done.
 * genii-around blinks
<dscassel> genii-around: I've tried messing around with open source webcam software, but it wasn't at all reliable.
<dscassel> That and, you know, hosting...
<dscassel> We're probably going to move to a different service so we can run the webcam off a raspberry pi.
<genii-around> I've had pretty good luck with Zoneminder, thats what I set up here for the CCTV... I hear Motion is pretty good but never tried it. Can for just one stream do something like ffserver
#ubuntu-ca 2014-04-07
<willwh> KombuchaKip: awesome
<willwh> I use simple scan a lot, I have anold scanner with no current win drivers
<willwh> so my wife getting linux exposure when she needs to scan stuff
<willwh> haha
<BobJonkman> KombuchaKip: I've been using YAGF for OCR (mostly with PDFs that have scanned images of MS-Word docs. sigh.)
<BobJonkman> http://symmetrica.net/cuneiform-linux/yagf-en.html
<BobJonkman> So, option 1 in the bug report to launch something like YAGF would suit my purposes just fine!
<KombuchaKip> willwh & BobJonkman: Thanks a lot for your feedback. I implore you to please post your encouragement of completion of this feature request on Launchpad at the bug report page. It will encourage my colleagues to task me with further desktop bugs and feature requests.
<BobJonkman> KombuchaKip: Will do!
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman: Much appreciated. If it is important to you, please let me colleagues know on the page.
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman: *my colleagues
<BobJonkman> I have to admit, I haven't been running around in circles, wild-eyed and bushy-haired, wailing "Oh, if only I had integrated OCR scanning from within SimpleScan".
<BobJonkman> But it would be good to have, regardless.
<BobJonkman> Done! https://bugs.launchpad.net/simple-scan/+bug/483391/comments/25
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 483391 in Simple Scan "Extract text using optical character recognition (OCR)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman: Thanks a lot.
<BobJonkman> KombuchaKip: You're welcome.
<BobJonkman> Do you want me to tickle the Ubuntu-ca mailing list with this?
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman: You are most welcome to!
<BobJonkman> OK, a bit later. I'm supposed to be working on something, but I've been procrastinating. So now I'm going to procrastinate on that, to avoid procrastinating on the other.
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman: No worries man.
<willwh_> sup brews
<willwh_> a balmy 11 degrees in victoria today
<willwh_> :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-04-12
<azend> BobJonkman: nice to hear from aruna :)
#ubuntu-ca 2015-04-06
<genii> BobJonkman: FYI... yes, the 15.04 Release Party is a go, day of release at 8
<BobJonkman> Hooray!
<BobJonkman> I'll be inviting all my Libre and Mappy friends
<BobJonkman> Usual place?
<genii> BobJonkman: I still need to put up a page at the loco portal too
<genii> Hm, release parties are not yet listed
<genii> BobJonkman: Added it anyhow: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/3074-toronto-1504-release-party/
<BobJonkman> genii: Yeah, I put the KW party in too.  Can always add the Global Event later
<BobJonkman> KW party: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/3071/detail/
<BobJonkman> I did ask on #ubuntu-locoteams about a global event a couple of weeks ago, but no response
<BobJonkman> OK, now to write up a little something for the ubuntu-ca list, the forums, the Launchpad team, and then for the foreigners who might want to attend: GTALUG mailing list, LibrePlanet mailing list, KWLUG mailing list, &c.
<genii> I have to go look up my twitter password now so I can push it out there too :)
<genii> BobJonkman: I think I just got you, Maggie, and Ralph too in a mass BCC email
<BobJonkman> genii You should log back on at http://sn.jonkman.ca/genii/ -- any posts there are transferred through the Twitterbridge (but one-way only, Twitter messages don't come back. Used to work, but now that part is broken)
<BobJonkman> genii And yup, just got your e-mail
<genii> :)
#ubuntu-ca 2015-04-11
<BobJonkman> Hi Ubuntu-ca: Here's an announcement of upcoming Ubuntu Release Parties: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2273273
<genii> BobJonkman: If you have an email for Blaise Alleyne I'll send them a personal invite for a co-event here
<genii> ( or if that is from a LibrePlanet mailinglist thread I could do it there if that's better )
<BobJonkman> The LibrePlanet Ontario mailing list is at http://lists.libreplanet.org/mailman/listinfo/libreplanet-ca-on
<BobJonkman> The main LibrePlanet Ontario web site is http://libreplanet.org/wiki/Group:LibrePlanet_Ontario
 * genii makes some notes
#ubuntu-ca 2017-04-13
<genii> Anyone know how to reach Bob? I was going to text him but lost his number. Toronto release party is tonight at 8 but I have to work until around 7:30 so no cupcakes this time around.
